# purchasing a computer



## greenlaurel (Jun 3, 2008)

i need to buy a new laptop computer, but i'm wondering if it's cheaper in the USA or in Dubai. if in Dubai, where is a good place to purchase one? thanks so much.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In Dubai, the best place to buy laptops is a place known as Computer Plaza in Bur Dubai. It is a mini mall full of loads of small shops selling nothing but electronics. If you know what you want and take cash, you can bargain a little too.

I don't know about US prices, but I bought my latest laptop (a business notebook with high spec) from a place there and it was several hundred pounds cheaper than in the UK, although part of the saving was down to not having to pay any VAT (sales tax).


-


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

The area near Computer Plaza is full of computer related shops. It is known as Computer street . Originally Khalid bin Waleed street.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Carrefour has great deals as well - , and Sharaf DG do 'beat any price'.


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok but can anyone tell me* how much?* Any places offer payment plans? Or do you have to pay all at once? I need a laptop as soon as I arrive....


----------

